# School fees in Cyprus



## Butterflychild0_1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone able to tell me the average cost of school fees per term at a British or International school in Cyprus?


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi
Mine have flown the coup now, but if you have a look at the stickys on the front page you will see a section about schools , also have a look at some of the older threads. All good information to be found, Then ask a question for a specific area if you can not find what you want, hope that helps 
Good luck
Monty


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

They start at around 2000 euros a year for nursery school to year 1 then gradually go up to about 8000 euros at the end of secondary school.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

PHEW, Not cheap bringing up kids these days, my youngest is 21, and he is still costing me money LOL . Would not swap him for the world
Regards
Monty
aka David


----------

